# 2008 Iron Horse Sunday



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, here they are. All I gotta say is I want one. I can't decide whether I like the white team or the black wc better. The wc has a better spec but I like the white color! :thumbsup:

Expert:









Elite: 









Team: 









World Cup







[/quote]


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

any idea what the changes over last year are?


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

They look nice! Im digging the Elite, looks real cool


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Karupshun said:


> any idea what the changes over last year are?


Increase in sexiness.

The Elite is pimpin, I don't normally like bikes like that, I think they look like they are trying too hard. But I like it. Really digging the Team though, I may just have to get one for 2008 (The World Cup is inevitably gonna be $$$$)


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Pure SEX on wheels


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

haromtnbiker said:


> Elite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

twouareks said:


> Increase in sexiness.
> 
> The Elite is pimpin, I don't normally like bikes like that, I think they look like they are trying too hard. But I like it. Really digging the Team though,


The Elite is almost _too_ pimping. I am liking the clean look of the team as well. it's the hawtness 
Some people trashed marzocchi's 08 graphics, (I wasn't too thrilled initially) but seeing them pop up on new bikes they look pretty good

If anyone finds technical info on it, please post


----------



## ViktorOE (Aug 13, 2006)

wtf...?!?! no sunday with 888 rc3 ?????? I was so dreaming with that...guess the dream is over :madman: ......anyway, all vivid or the freeride ones sticking with fox (shockwise) ?


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

As far as I know the expert has a roco, the team has a dhx 3.0, and the wc has a vivid. The elite probably has a vivid as well.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Its still the same overrated Sunday.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Im reeally diggin the expert. Love the color. **** brown


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Im reeally diggin the expert. Love the color. **** brown


brown bikes are the shiznit. they look good covered in more crap :thumbsup:


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

What are those cranks on the elite? They look like Atlas's.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

SIck! Bet they cost a ton.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> brown bikes are the shiznit. they look good covered in more crap :thumbsup:


I have a puke green 7point. Its all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

I think the Elite is missing a wee-bit of gold around the stem/handlebars....


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> haromtnbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Elite:
> ...


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

twouareks said:


> What are those cranks on the elite? They look like Atlas's.


Funn Hooka


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

twouareks said:


> Increase in sexiness.
> 
> The Elite is pimpin, I don't normally like bikes like that, I think they look like they are trying too hard. But I like it. Really digging the Team though, I may just have to get one for 2008 (The World Cup is inevitably gonna be $$$$)


Sunday WC retails at $6000 for '08


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

def. diggin' the black and gold.. any pics of the new 7points?


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

New 7 point: 









Only one model for 2008 I guess.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Freerider Forever said:


> Sunday WC retails at $6000 for '08


How about the Elite?

I'm curious about the weight too.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

twouareks said:


> New 7 point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn I like the older 7points more.

And I think there is gonna be more than one model IH wouldnt do that to us!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

back and black


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

man, those new marzocchi graphics are the pits


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

are those code 5s on the team for brakes? any1 have the spec sheet for these beaters


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

What I really want form IH is a Freeride bike with a DW link that fills the gap between the Sunday and the 7Point.
Basicly a Sunday with a shorter Wheelbase and a slightly higher bb.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

LoozinSkin said:


> What I really want form IH is a Freeride bike with a DW link that fills the gap between the Sunday and the 7Point.
> Basicly a Sunday with a shorter Wheelbase and a slightly higher bb.


You are asking too much, IH has too many models already....


----------



## Dually (Jul 1, 2006)

Hope this works. Its a link to the 7point geometry sheet.
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1463623/
If this info is true then the geometry has changed a lot from last years model, shorter stays, much lower bb, longer TT and a slacker HA. Looks like its now more targeted at the "mini DH" market rather than heavy trail/freeride market. Wont hear me complaining, just what I was hoping for!:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish IH would make an all Marzocchi sunday, roco wc/888 wc, and the new marzocchi graphics look like sh!t.


----------



## ViktorOE (Aug 13, 2006)

> 22 Minutes Ago 02:21 AM
> jamesdc I wish IH would make an all Marzocchi sunday, roco wc/888 wc


Yeah me too, and btw, is that a 2007 888 rcv with 2008 graphics on the Expert ?


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

the sunday elite is cool except now everyone will want one or have one


----------

